# Ausführen von SQL-Statements



## Guest (23. Apr 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe hier ein Eingabefeld mit einem SQL-Statement. Es kann sich um einen Update oder um eine Select-Abfrage handeln. Sprich ich muss zwischen executeQuery und executeUpdate unterscheiden.
Doch wie mache ich das?


----------



## DP (23. Apr 2005)

checken wie der string anfängt?


----------



## Jockel (23. Apr 2005)

Einfach den String überprüfen womit er anfängt (ob mit select oder update) und entsprechend die gewünschte Methode aufrufen.


----------



## Gast (24. Apr 2005)

Mhm. Naja das ist ja nur die Hälfte er kann ja auch mit einem Return oder Leerzeichen/Tabulator anfangen. Wie kann ich diese Zeichen vorher weglöschen?


----------



## DP (24. Apr 2005)

api schauen. dort steht das dick und fett drin.


----------



## Guest (24. Apr 2005)

Kannst du mir evtl. einen Tipp geben? Mit substr kann ich Teilstrings rauskopieren. Aber das mit den "Leerstrings" fällt mir nicht ein....


----------



## abollm (24. Apr 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kannst du mir evtl. einen Tipp geben? Mit substr kann ich Teilstrings rauskopieren. Aber das mit den "Leerstrings" fällt mir nicht ein....



Hier ein Code-Schnipsel zur _Anregung_ (bitte nicht stumpf kopieren!):

```
...
		boolean ok = false;
		String s = null;
		while (!ok) {
			byte[] b = new byte[512];
			try {
				System.in.read(b);
				s = new String(b);
				s = s.trim();
				ok = true;
			} catch (IOException e) {
				System.out.println(e.getMessage());
			}
		}
...
```
Wenn du nun zusätzlich noch eine If-Abfrage zum Abfragen eines leeren Strings an die passende Stelle bringst, dann hast du dein Gerüst.


----------



## Gast (24. Apr 2005)

Ok. Wusste nicht dass es mit trim funktioniert


----------

